# Oregon/California borderlands



## zonbonzovi (Nov 3, 2012)

It was time for a last hurrah before the bleak NW winter hit in full.  My home SW of Seattle all the way to central, western OR was a puddle reflecting an angry sky.  I met up with bugsincyberspace and our friend Ryan, then picked up webeviction down the road.  Miraculously, our choice of locations held bluebird, late spring weather.  Here's a cobbled together photo journal...    

Something in Parajulidae or even maybe Atopetholidae?
















Scaphinotus sp.











Pterostichus sp.











Leeches...still working on an ID
















Asellota?  Freshwater isopods






Armadillidium sp.







More later and I'm sure the other gents will stop by with goodies...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Nov 3, 2012)

Background: 
I don't usually get too excited about Oregon trips after the nearly four decades I've been collecting here. My rule is "head south", always south. Typically, the southern border seems not south enough! Webeviction's *recent Oregon thread *in the insects section of the forum was inspiring. Like ZonBonZovi and Ryan from DeadInsects.net, and myself, he is a generalist hobbyist/collector. Nothing escapes his eye and a pattern of him finding the best things first, quickly emerged. It was a really neat mix of guys. The people you are with can make or break a 3 day road trip. I've been in the field with ZBZ a handful of times and he's an ideal, highly entertaining travel companion. Ryan is an ultra-generalist with an interest and knowledge in everything. No invertebrate is too small or safe from his aspirating paraphernalia (an aspirator is a small vial with a sucking tube running through it, used in collecting small bugs). Ryan is always the last one in the car, often after three notices that the car is leaving and sometimes already in motion. On one occasion, while the three of us sat in the car, I asked ZBZ if Ryan was even heading back yet. He craned his neck around a corner and said, with no hesitation, "no, he's over there aspirBating". A Top 10 funniest moment on my life list there! On a subsequent stop, Ryan aspirated some ants and got a little buzz. He asked me if I wanted to try it. I was the designated driver, so I passed.

Identifications appreciated...

Teneb larva and what's that flat one?



bark crab spider



convexus pill bugs? Uropods stick out when animal is balled up.



Lycosid?



Mantis religiosa ootheca (we found 4 or 5 of them)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Nov 3, 2012)

Ah yes the weather was great! the company was awesome! And the bugs  there were many... And here is a little preview of ZonBonZovi asperbating  couldn't let Ryan have all the fun lol


----------



## arstood (Nov 3, 2012)

*Some arachnids from the trip:*

Sac spider?


Callobius sp.


Harvestman aggregation in a cave


Some pseudoscorpions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arstood (Nov 3, 2012)

*Habitats and more bugs*

We found a lot of good bugs in the pine forest and oak savanna habitats.




Bristletail


Darkling beetle


Stink bug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arstood (Nov 3, 2012)

*More bugs*

Flat bugs


Seed bug


Small beetle found under oak bark. we found 5 or so of these in one log.


Leafhopper


Field cricket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 3, 2012)

?






??






More tenebs











larvae






Lethocerus...I meant to type 'put finger here' lol.






Strigamia sp.











Peter and Maximus






Maximus, the Monarch Mascot






Sceloporus occidentalis






Chris contemplates our collective ancestral home as he ascends the last reaches of Skull Cave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Nov 4, 2012)

While the guys got there beauty sleep haha I was up at 6am and got a couple pics from the back porch...










Can you see it?


----------



## Ludedor24 (Nov 5, 2012)

Some great photos you have!


----------



## tarcan (Nov 5, 2012)

very cool, thank for sharing! Maybe one day I can make it out there for a little safari hunt!

Love the gregarious opiliones!


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Nov 6, 2012)

Couple more shots I missed the other day...

I'm going to see if I can round up member BugEric to help us in identifying a few of these things. I am particularly curious about those small, flat bark beetles that Ryan/Arstood photographed so well.


Scaphinotus larva?



Selenopidae?


----------

